# 7/7 PCD photos



## Zundfolge (Feb 20, 2008)

Here you go ... 
Fun on the skid pad:


----------



## Zundfolge (Feb 20, 2008)

Other Roads. The last picture gives you an idea of the angles we were at. Couldn't snap when we were doing the really fun stuff!


----------



## Zundfolge (Feb 20, 2008)

Reunited at last!


----------



## Zundfolge (Feb 20, 2008)

Heading home. YEEE-HAAAA!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Great photos - ESPECIALLY that second one from the skidpad. That perfectly captures the experience. Congrats on the car, she looks good in red.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Zundfolge said:


> Heading home. YEEE-HAAAA!


That's a great photo. Is that photo more a function of speed, or long shutter speed? Either way, I love it, but I'm new to photography


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*I remember well!*

Great photos!

We had fun on the 7th and learned bit also.

Here is one at the skidpad from the school on Sunday.

You can download a video (unedited) of a Monday skidpad drive here: http://armanfamily.com/car/Movies/MVI_1048.AVI 
(If the download traffic gets too heavy, I may have to restrict/remove the access.)


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Great photos!

Thanks!
donnie


----------



## Zundfolge (Feb 20, 2008)

The last photo was a product of shutter speed. The camera was set on the dashboard with a long exposure. We were only going normal  highway speed, but it looks like mach 1.


----------

